
Windows, quo vadis? - datalist
https://medium.com/binary-passion/windows-quo-vadis-7b9ed7ba2a0a
======
Piskvorrr
And here I was hoping that "%Y+1 will be the year of Linux on the desktop" has
died a quiet death sometime around 2008 ;)

But indeed - despite all its shortcomings, Linux is becoming more attractive
(or rather, Windows Nein is becoming radically less attractive with all those
new artificial barriers tacked on top of the old-and-familiar ones).

------
osullivj
No mention of Azure or Windows Containers!?

